# Baltimore memories



## cobaltbot (Nov 8, 2009)

The ebay add read: "11 embossed Balto. business bottles from the turn of the 20th century. Some from medicine some scent bottles for samples."  Even enlarging the picture you couldn't make out what they were. There was no listing either. Opening bid $11.00 dollars, sounded interesting...I'll bite I thought.

 Mine was the only bid.  When they came this weekend, loosely wrapped in the tiny box the lid said "one xtra for good measure, happy digging"  One did come broken (there was a whole duplicate), but far from being displeased - I was thrilled at the contents of the little mystery grab bag.  Although BIM these aren't ancient bottles, not particularly showy and would be considered common although six of the eleven remaining bottles are not listed in the Baltimore book. Just shows you what some unlisted bottles are worth. ( I suspect some of these could be typos?)

 What I like is the memories these bring back of my childhood - trips with my mom and siblings to the big city to go shopping at Hochshild Kohn's and Hutzlers and Hess shoes.  In the days before malls (yes I'm that old but try not to act it) these trips were a wonderment, akin to a city boy going out to the country....the revolving doors, escalators, the sliding board in the shoe store....I was easily amused then and as you can see by my mirth over these lowly bottles - still am. I thank this ebay seller for the deal - no gift - I received, I owe you.  

 These are all tiny, the smallest is 2 3/8 inches
 From right to left:
 MORGAN&/MILLARD/ BALTIMORE MD  clear and amber
 HUTZLER BROS. CO./BALTO., MD. x2
 Eisenberg's/TOILET DEPT./BALTIMORE, MD.
 Hochschild Kohn & Co./Baltimore x3
 the extra thrown in was a SHARP & DOHNE/ BALTIMORE amber hex poison
 THOMAS & THOMPSON/RELIABLE DRUGGISTS/BALTIMORE MD x2


----------



## cracked bottle (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow, what a deal!!!!   Congratulations.

 Bottles, What a way to relive your memories from the past.  This is a great Hobby.


 Marc


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats Cobalt. I love the picture with the reflection too. Maybe take a few of your best bottles (mix in a bit more color) and try that again. Might look pretty cool.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool picture! ....Hey,...anything that takes us back to those earlier times is a good thing.....Glad they were a nice surprise.        Joe


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2009)

> What I like is the memories these bring back of my childhood - trips with my mom and siblings to the big city to go shopping at Hochshild Kohn's and Hutzlers and Hess shoes.


 
 Hello Steve,

 Were Hochshild Kohn and Hutzlers department stores? Thanks for the great post and picture. That was a great and evocative deal.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, they were department stores. I remember going to Hutzler's in Towson all the time when I was little.  I loved the talking reindeer at Christmas!!  I remember telling them I knew they were really people talking lol!  We always went to Hess for my shoes then too.  

 Remember Morgan Millard the restaurant?  I remember my Aunt taking me there.  I wonder if there is any relation to your druggist bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the well wishes, it was a treat.  Yes those stores were once the icons of retail in Baltimore, Hoschilds starting about 1897 and Hutzlers about 1858!  I think Hutzlers closed its doors in 1977 and Hoschilds in 1983.  Although these bottles are BIM there are probably later ABM versions as well.  I'm not familiar with Eisenberg's, some research shows it was also known as The Underseller Store.  I would bet there is some connection between Morgan & Millard and the Morgan Millard restaurant which I think still exsists.  I don't remember ever eating there but maybe, anyway a trip will be made in the near future!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 11, 2009)

Cobalt, There was either a Hutzlers or Hoshchilds in the eastpoint mall, They had live penguins in a display window outside the store. We always wanted to go during feeding time. They must of had about 10 or 12. 

   Was really neat at christmas time. But were there year around. We were really sad when the closed. The bottles you recieved are well worth $11. Although rather common. You still got a good deal. The Morgan & Mallard is probably a whiskey. I dont think Hutzlers or Hoshchilds had a pharmacy so I think they were some kind of scent bottle. Maybe somone else knows if they had a pharmacy. 

   You going to the club Friday?


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 10, 2009)

John,

 Sorry I didn't see your post until today.  I remember that at Eastpoint Mall, pretty cool thats for sure.  Do you remember a shoe store or something with sun type decorations on the walls?  I missed last month's mtg because of my youngest daughters birthday but I'm going to try and make tomorrow's.


----------

